# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box تحديثات :  VolcanoBox 2.7.4

## gsm_bouali

*VolcanoBox 2.7.4 What's new ?*     *Add new flashes for SPD Android smart phones.**Adjust to change IMEI for MTK Android smart phones.**Add new phone models for "Adb Root".**Adjust to read all EMMC flash for MTK Android smart phones.**Added RockChip Imei Repair Tool*   *PS.  I have Seen Some other team playing some BAD GAMES !! Keep in mind  VolcanoBox is only Box which Support Maximum Numbers of Phones Models  & Brands, We Don't make updates which depend on Phones Models. We  always make update Which Depend on Direct CPU & Direct Flash ID.  This mean whenever we make/made any update it's Cover Dozen of phones not like other Qmobile xxx, MicroMax xxx etc Phones Added and did Bla Bla Bla !!*  * So beWare from them. *    * For Download  :*
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

